# Making a huge problem out of nothing (S problems, dominated by N)



## christmaslover (Nov 1, 2010)

I have experienced too many times that I can make a problem out of nothing, or just a little detail. I think this is because I don't know how to use my sensing tool. I therefore thought I could share my experiences with you, and hear if you have any advices/ simular experiences. For the short version, I can tell you that I sometimes get obsessed with a detail, and find it difficult to enjoy my life because of it. Since it is irrational, I don't know who to blame or what to do.

THE LONGER VERSION: (You can answer without reading this)
Like most Ns, I find it difficult to live in the present, especially if something is bothering me. I am very afraid of being "obsessed" by a little detail when I should be happy, like on Christmas Eve, celebrations, parties etc. 

One example is that I have been thinking and thinking for weeks, because my twin sister told me about trying a rain coth for me, which she and my mom bought in one size larger for me. I didn't like it because I hadn't thaught of wight for a long time, and I didn't feel that I needed it in another size. 

I know it shouldn't bother me, because I am really healthy and have a fine weight, but still I get a stomach ache thinking about it, and I get so angry at my sister even though I have no reason too. And the worst thing is I am so angry because the whole thing has made me so angry, and it hasn't passed away. I don't know who to blame, or how to get the anger out, because it is my own problem. I know this, because I have had many simular experiences.

It could also be that I am afraid I didn't apologize for something, or just a statement, or anything really. A detail in a discussion. And when the problem has gotten into my mind, it can take weeks before I am over it. And when it is happening, I am so afraid I will be unabel to enjoy my life, because I am thinking so much, even though evreything is just fine.

I know what to do when it comes to the big picture, but not when it comes to details. And it feels so stupid, if you know what I mean. Trying to talk to someone about it makes it even worse. And nobody notices the problem either, because I can life like normal, expect that the thaught comes and bothers me know and then.

Sometimes its years between these episodes, other times days.


Do any of you have some advices when it comes to problems like this? Or simular experiences? You can answer whatever type, of course  But I am espicially interested if those with N preferance have had this experience.

Sorry if this was a little bit confusing, I triedmy best to explain my problem.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like being in the grip of Inferior Si.


http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to be blunt, because I had to be blunt to myself before it finally got through. You have to get over it. Yes it'll bother you, but acknowledge that it bothers you and leave it at that.

_Don't think about it._

I know you probably live in your head quite a bit, but when it comes to si the more we think the more the problem escalates. If you have to, and I know this is going to sound ridiculous, write a letter to that person about why that upset you, why you deserve better, and what you're going to do in the future to stop yourself from feeling that anger again. Just make sure to not send it to them. :tongue:


----------



## christmaslover (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, both!

The article was very interesting and helfull, LiquidLight, as well as the advice, cue5c!


----------



## Crono (Jul 5, 2011)

The best solution I've found for this is to not get enough sleep for a couple of days, and then I get really goofy and can kinda just enjoy the moment more because I can't keep a train of thought going long enough to really get worried about things.


----------

